# fx5 custom plumbing



## murcat (Jan 29, 2008)

has anybody done any custom plumbing for your fx5 ?

hard plumbing from filter to output.
spraybar.

what all did you use and could you send some pics my way.

thank you very much.


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

I am going to hook my fx5 up to a ugj system, I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

any idea what the flow rate would be if i were to pack the top two baskets with filter pads and put biomech in the bottom basket? cause the 900gph is with empty baskets


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a link yall might wanna check out. http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/

There are all different Mods you can do to the FX5 on that site. He even has the link to Ebay right on the front page of his site.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a great thread for you murcat, make sure you read all 29 pages. http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=139155


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm almost done with my hard plumbing for my FX5.

I am just using a 90 deg elbow for the filter return in the tank. For the intake I have a piece of PVC with a cap on it that goes all the way to the bottom of the tank with some holes drilled in it. For all of the PVC I am using in the tank I bought black PVC.

The last hurdle is to decide how to go from the rigid PVC to the filter connections. I have some vinyl tubing, but especially at 1" that stuff is no good. On another filter I replaced some tubing with vinyl tubing and it would always kink.

I had bought some ribbed tubing, but I cannot get a watertight seal over the PVC barb adapter with a regular plastic clamp.

Sorry, I don't have any pictures yet.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

for mine I slipped the vinyl tubing inside the ribbed tubing it has been a few months and no kinks so far.


----------



## seamus14 (Mar 1, 2007)

boredatwork said:


> I'm almost done with my hard plumbing for my FX5.
> 
> I am just using a 90 deg elbow for the filter return in the tank. For the intake I have a piece of PVC with a cap on it that goes all the way to the bottom of the tank with some holes drilled in it. For all of the PVC I am using in the tank I bought black PVC.
> 
> ...


How about reinforced braided tubing? I don't use it my tanks but i use it on other applications with higher temps and pressure and has never been a problem.

http://www.plumbingstore.com/cleartubing.html

For connecting barbs to PVC on my tanks I use 1" Tetra Tubing

http://www.petsupplydirect.net/tetra-tu ... meter.html


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Brilliant! The braided tubing should be a good option. Actually I have thought about using that in the past, but totally forgot about it. (That's what happens when you aren't making weekly trips to Lowe's anymore).

Is the Tetra Tubing any different than regular vinyl tubing? I know the tubing that comes with Rena filter is much better than the standard vinyl, but I don't know what kind of tubing that is to be able to buy it in 1" diameter.

I like the idea of sliding the vinyl through the ribbed tubing, but I have 1" ribbed and 1" vinyl, so that won't work without buying more, and I don't want to do that. But I think that is a good idea though.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

I used my own custom plumbing on my 2 FX5's. For my intake I used a Rainbow Lifegard/Pentair Aquatics Customflo Water System.









It fit perfect with the FX5 ribbed tubing. As you can see in the pic I have 2 intake positions with prefilters on them.









For my return plumbing I am using a directional u-tube with 1" vinyl tubing


















Not the most extravagent plumbing but it works great for me.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Kfig7


> I used my own custom plumbing on my 2 FX5's. For my intake I used a Rainbow Lifegard/Pentair Aquatics Customflo Water System.


Is that just one of the customflow systems that you are using in that pic? Do the prefilter sponges come with the kit? If not, where did you get them?? I like the way that looks on your tank so I might just have to check that out myself.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Sleepy09,

I purchased the customflow complete kit which comes with just about everything you need for 2 intakes. If I remember correctly the only thing I had to purchase seperately was 2 more suction pieces to fit on the bottom of intake. As for the prefilter sponges, no they didn't come with the customflow kit. I got them at my LFS. Can't remember exactly what the brand is but I will find out tomorrow. They fit perfectly with the customflow kit.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

These are the foam prefilters I used.

http://www.marineandreef.com/Foam_Pre_f ... s09056.htm


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks again kfig........ I love they way that intake looks in your tank. It looks like it takes up very little space, it looks clean and smooth on the back of your tank and you get the added benefit of having your water polished by your canister with those sponges on there. Not to mention that you don't have to worry about sand getting into your FX5.


----------



## murcat (Jan 29, 2008)

thx for the pics and info eveybody, will start looking around at LFS and home depot soon


----------

